# Coding balloon dilatation of anastomotic stricture



## philgro (May 8, 2013)

Pt. has a stricture at the anastomosis of a gastric pullthrough.
I'm stumped- the location is what is now the area of his esophagus, but it isn't actually esophageal tissue because it was created by the pullthrough.

Anyone know?


----------

